# Newbie, where to start reading?



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive recently got into WH40k with Dark Angels army in Dark Vengeance set. Im more than familiar with 40k fluff/lore after reading countless wiki articles, playing video games and scouring the forums 

Now I want to read a few good Wh40k Novels, short stories, just books in general.
However I have no idea where to start. I want to read something from 41st millennium before I go to read Horus Heresy novels and those I will probably just read in order.
What would be an amazing first novel that would really hook me up on 40k books?
Also any good Dark Angels novels?
Cheers


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

BLOOD RAVENS OMNIBUS *gets bludgeoned* Yeah, just kidding, don't start with the Blood Ravens books. In fact, don't touch them. Don't touch anything by C.S. Goto. Ever.

I haven't read all that many 40K books aside from the Ultramarines Omnibus (in which case read for yourself, don't let other peoples opinions of it and the author dissuade you from reading it... unless the opinions are about C.S. Goto.), and several of the Space Marines Battles books. So from what all I've read, I'd say start with possibly Helsreach or Battle of the Fang (both space marines battles books).


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

well it really does matter what your interested in...if you like space wolves go read the omnibus, ect for nigtlords, greyknights, ultramarine's..etc etc etc.

i would really start with an army you are working on,,you say you have darkangels so i would suggest Ravenwing, it has some lovely fluff, how they comprise their companies but also a good story.

but with anything in life what one person will like another will hate. so it really is up to you you have to read it, so make sure its something you interested in.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would suggest the Gaunts Ghosts series. The Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies, followed by Pariah, and in that order. The Night Lords trilogy. And the Ciaphas Cain series.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> Ive recently got into WH40k with Dark Angels army in Dark Vengeance set. Im more than familiar with 40k fluff/lore after reading countless wiki articles, playing video games and scouring the forums
> 
> Now I want to read a few good Wh40k Novels, short stories, just books in general.
> However I have no idea where to start. I want to read something from 41st millennium before I go to read Horus Heresy novels and those I will probably just read in order.
> ...


I think any of the omnibuses are really great for people just getting into reading 40K.
Blood Angels, Ciaphus Cain, Grey Knights, Iron Warriors, Soul Drinkers, Space Wolves, Ultramarines, Word Bearers, and some of the anthology ones such as The Best of Hammer and Bolter or The Space Marines Omnibus.
I recommend those because it is around 3 books(some include extra short stories and such) for +/- $15.
Which I think is a pretty good deal.
Though the newer ones are $17.50, though amazon/ebay/used bookstores and such will help to get it cheaper.
If you aren't too deadset on sticking with the Imperium of Man for reading pleasure, I would also recommend the Eldar Path series(Omnibus for that coming out soon too!)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's Dark Angels that you are looking for then the two novels _Angels of Darkness_ and _Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe are definitely where you should start. Both great novels and more will be coming soon.

Other then that I would recommend things like the Ultramarines, Salamanders, Night Lords and Eisenhorn series for a newcomer.


LotN


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I might suggest the Cain series. You kind of have to pace yourself a little with them, but the first short story is friggen hilarious. So maybe the first Cain book then something else.

The Horus Heresy series is also kind of a good place to start, setting the stage for a lot of the 40K stuff. There's even the first two parts of the origin story of the Dark Angels. The third part may well be coming soon now that the Heresy series is well into the actual heresy.

While they definitely lost steam as they went along the Soul Drinkers series covers a pretty wide expanse of the 40K lore. It covers a bit about how Space Marines are recruited and trained, etc. It has (Dark) Eldar, Necrons, some Space Marine fighting Space Marine. 

Almost anything by Aaron Dembski-Bowden can be recommended sight unseen as well.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I started with Dan Abnett "Inquisitor" series - it mostly describes life of "mortals" in grim and dark future.
After than i picked William King "Space wolves" - helped me a lot with understanding of space marines and WH40k universe.

Can't say much about Horus Heresy books - i started them after reading like 20 "40k timed" books and still had some difficulties - different age, emperor, primarchs, heresy.


----------



## Kaspar Mayer (Mar 19, 2013)

I started with the first three Horus Heresy books and loved them (of course I'm all about civil war type stories and the origins of stuff so naturally I would like them). If you like Space Wolves, read Space Wolves. If you like the Inquisition, read books about the Inquisition. There is no wrong way to read 40K books (well maybe if you read a series out of order). Find the factions/races/chapters that interest you. Find the authors that you like reading by trying a bunch out. I would just go to the Black Library website and search on dark angels and find one that interests you.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

DeathJester921 said:


> Don't touch anything by C.S. Goto. Ever.


I will make sure to burn the Heretic.



Angel of Blood said:


> I would suggest the Gaunts Ghosts series. The Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies, followed by Pariah, and in that order. The Night Lords trilogy. And the Ciaphas Cain series.


I picked up Eisenhorn omnibus, and will def check out the rest after reading the ones I got so far.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> I think any of the omnibuses are really great for people just getting into reading 40K.
> Blood Angels, Ciaphus Cain, Grey Knights, Iron Warriors, Soul Drinkers, Space Wolves, Ultramarines, Word Bearers, and some of the anthology ones such as The Best of Hammer and Bolter or The Space Marines Omnibus.
> I recommend those because it is around 3 books(some include extra short stories and such) for +/- $15.
> Which I think is a pretty good deal.
> ...


I am not really into Eldar, however after reading Imperium stuff I will probably try some Tau books, the whole Fire Warrior thing entices me. Also studying in China right now, I can pick up books for dirt cheap (in english) on taobao (chinese ebay). 



Lord of the Night said:


> If it's Dark Angels that you are looking for then the two novels _Angels of Darkness_ and _Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe are definitely where you should start. Both great novels and more will be coming soon.
> 
> Other then that I would recommend things like the Ultramarines, Salamanders, Night Lords and Eisenhorn series for a newcomer.
> LotN


I had my eye on Ravenwing, but out of all Dark Angels fluff, Ravenwing really doesnt get to me. They are cool and all, but something about Dark Angel bikers just doesnt sit right with me.:headbutt:



Kaspar Mayer said:


> I started with the first three Horus Heresy books and loved them (of course I'm all about civil war type stories and the origins of stuff so naturally I would like them). If you like Space Wolves, read Space Wolves. If you like the Inquisition, read books about the Inquisition. There is no wrong way to read 40K books (well maybe if you read a series out of order). Find the factions/races/chapters that interest you. Find the authors that you like reading by trying a bunch out. I would just go to the Black Library website and search on dark angels and find one that interests you.





Znoz said:


> I started with Dan Abnett "Inquisitor" series - it mostly describes life of "mortals" in grim and dark future.
> After than i picked William King "Space wolves" - helped me a lot with understanding of space marines and WH40k universe.
> Can't say much about Horus Heresy books - i started them after reading like 20 "40k timed" books and still had some difficulties - different age, emperor, primarchs, heresy.


Well everyone suggests more or less the same stuff, and from scouring the internet everyone loved Eisenhorn Omnibus, so I got that, aswell as Horus Rising, and Angels of Darkness. That should keep me busy for 4-5 weeks


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

your studying in china? which part of china? i have a store in shenzhen


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

fatmantis said:


> your studying in china? which part of china? i have a store in shenzhen


Oh crap! Just noticed! Alas I'm studying in Ningbo and my parents live in Shanghai so I spend my time between this two cities. You have GW store or your own hobby store? If you got a online store link pl0x, otherwise damn nice to meet someone from China here  hopefully can meet for a game and a beer!:grin:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ill pm you


----------

